# Fly specks, yuck!



## tab (Aug 20, 2002)

Last time I washed ceilings and walls I used my little steamer to remove the fly specks. It worked well but took a veeeerrrrry looong time. Any suggestions for easy removal off wood and painted surfaces? BTW, I HATE FLIES!


----------



## majiksummer (Sep 13, 2012)

I use a spray bottle with white vinegar cut 50/50 with water. Spray a wall and let sit for a minute then wipe with a rag.


----------



## dancingfatcat (Jan 1, 2008)

For ceilings and walls I can't reach.....I put a bit of dish soap into a spray bottle with hot water and shake a bit along with a mop and a mop bucket with clear hot water (to rinse the mop). I spay the ceiling in small sections, sit for a few seconds and mop, rinse and repeat...........doesn't take long and works really well! Do once a month if needed for upkeep. This is also good for just making your paint look fresh, get's dust, dirt and cobwebs to


----------

